# Omega Pharma; AAS & Pharma Ancilliaries



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

Good afternoon UGbodybuilding!


We are Omega Labs. We have opened fairly recently on ****, that is currently the only board we advertise on. We are pretty new however we would like to take on more clientele and build a customer base here on UGBB. Per the rules we cannot post links, email me for the price list and when I email back the link will be located in my email signature. That link will contain everything you need to know including my **** thread where you'll see dozens of confirmed deliveries and not 1 single bad review


[REDACTED]


I have also created a pastebin which will stay completely up to date with stock info, any sales or news, a collection of bloodwork and lab tests as they come in and really everything else. That can be found here:


[REDACTED]


Our niche is high quality UGL injectable oils and pharmacy grade ancilliaries. All our ancilliaries are USA FDA approved medicines. They all come in the original packaging. The arimidex and letro both rattle a lot so upon request of basically every customer we break the seals to deaden the noise. The Prami, and basically everything else comes in blister packs or packed with cotton from the pharmacy and will come fully sealed. If you'd like your Adex/Letro to come sealed just request it via email when placing the order.


Okay on to the good stuff, below we will detail our brewing and sterilization procedures for full transparency.


*Brewing*


Our brewing process starts by sourcing quality raws. Each batch is 3rd party tested by our raw source, the results are sent to us before ordering. Once the raws touch down they are visually inspected and melt point tested in house with a digital hot plate and infrared thermometer, increasing heat very slowly to determine the melting point of the raws and compare them to the standard of each. A professional melt point apparatus is something we will invest in in the near future. Our current project is getting every compound 3rd party tested before release. 


*Sterilization*


Vials/Media Bottles:
1. Wash with antibacterial soap/tap water
2.  Rinse with demineralized water
3. Second rinse with isopropanol alcohol 
4.  Air dry
5.  Bake at 250° for 30min, foil covering openings


Stoppers/receiver caps:


1. Rinse in isopropanol alcohol for 30mins
2. Air dry
3. Use for capping immediately following air dry process


All mixing glassware:


1. Wash vials with antibacterial soap/tap water
2.  Rinse with demineralized water
3. Second rinse with isopropanol alcohol
4.  Air dry


Seripettor (Professional dispensing tool):


1. Wash with antibacterial soap/tap water
2.  Rinse with demineralized water
3. Second rinse with isopropanol alcohol 
4. Air dry



*Filtering*


We filter everything with the following method:


1.  Using a peristaltic pump, unfiltered oil is filtered through a .45micron inline filter to Receiver Flask A.
2.  Peristaltic pump line is flushed with isopropyl alcohol, allowed to dry.
3. .45micron-filtered oil from Receiver Flask A is pumped through .22micron inline filter to Receiver Flask B.
4. Repeat Step 2.
5. .22micron-filtered oil from Receiver Flask B is pumped through .22micron inline filter again to Receiver Flask C.
6. Receiver Flask C is then ready for dispensing or stored in a dark, cool, non-ventilated space.


*Store Policies*


We currently do not have a minimum order. We will be offering $150 credit or 100 Cash to the first bloodwork posted on our gear. Subsequent bloodworks will be worth $50 credit. 


Our goal is always same, or next day shipping. All orders with be dispatched within 48hrs at the very max. We use 1-3 day priority mail to ensure swift T/A. Shipping will be $10. Tracking numbers will not be given out citing security concerns. If your package is not delivered within our allotted timeframe then we encourage a follow up email, only at this time the tracking will be shared.


Please note our vials will come unlabeled. They will be color coded. Some will come marked with sharpie or a crude label at our discretion or customer request. This is intentional.


Our email is OmegaPharma@tuta.io. 


 We strongly suggest setting up a secure email. Emails from gmail/hotmail/whatevermail will be ignored. We take security very seriously. All customer details will be destroyed once we've confirmed delivery.


Our reship policy is very clear and strict. If the package is undeliverable due to an error on your part, you will pay full price for a reship. If there is an error on our part it will be 100% free of course. We advise you to triple check your address. We cannot be responsible for failed deliveries due to you not knowing your address. We do ask you provide a full name for shipping. Please format shipping info as such


First name Last name


Street address


APT/STE # if applicable


City, State 


Zip code




*Intro Promo*


All orders over 150$ before shipping will come with your choice of a free bottle of Prami, or arimidex. Please choose your free item in your original email. Use the promo code "UGBB" when placing an order.


When ordering we politely ask you get your Bitcoin ready and use the following order format or something similar to streamline the ordering process for both us and the customer


4x item a = $x


3x item b = $x


Shipping 10$


Total = $x


*Store Info*


Email: OmegaPharma@tuta.io


T/A: 2-5 days 


Shipping: $10



Shoot me an email for the price list and any information you will need. The link to the pastebin will be in my email signature

Edit: I can provide more timestamped stock photos along with tit pics when @BIGswolePump's girl comes over tonight.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 5, 2017)

and here comes the ban....


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 5, 2017)

Not one bad review?? 

I'm sold!

Hook a brother up


I only read the first paragraph.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 5, 2017)

Lmao at this guy thinking he is going to be able to scam ugbb members


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> Lmao at this guy thinking he is going to be able to scam ugbb members


What makes you think I'm here to scam anyone? I'm here to advertise for my lab. I don't scam. I make WAYYY more money actually selling and having a legitimately successful lab than scamming a couple hundred bucks from some guy on a random board somewhere. Maybe if you took 5 minutes to literally read you would change your mind.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 5, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> What makes you think I'm here to scam anyone? I'm here to advertise for my lab. I don't scam. I make WAYYY more money actually selling and having a legitimately successful lab than scamming a couple hundred bucks from some guy on a random board somewhere. Maybe if you took 5 minutes to literally read you would change your mind.



Just get the fukk out of here and go advertise your super duper amazing huge money making lab somewhere else.

No one wants your shit here.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 5, 2017)

The best part of this is all of the wasted time and effort put in here for absolutely nothing.

As far as to your comment about my girl, you just further proved your lack of worth since I'm fuking your mom. Now get back in the basement before I take away your xbox.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 5, 2017)

Funny that he is wasting time here when the vets are going to shut him down every step of the way


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 5, 2017)

Your shit might be the best shit ever but we don't allow that shit here man. Simple. Read the rules


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 5, 2017)

lost me at bitcoin


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 5, 2017)

I only use sources that take PayPal. 

For that reason, I'm out.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 5, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I only use sources that take PayPal.
> 
> For that reason, I'm out.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 5, 2017)

Get ummm outaa here!!!!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 5, 2017)

Well Omega, how was that for a big furry welcome mat?


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

You're welcome to order from me or not. It doesn't matter to me. I'm just here to advertise my lab and participate in some threads where I feel I can offer some help or insight. 

You guys didnt hurt my feelings lmao. Plus a couple of your buddies here placed orders. So you'll see me around here and there. Take care brother!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 5, 2017)

Gotta say omega u seem like a pretty cool dude actually.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 5, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> You're welcome to order from me or not. It doesn't matter to me. I'm just here to advertise my lab and participate in some threads where I feel I can offer some help or insight.
> 
> You guys didnt hurt my feelings lmao. Plus a couple of your buddies here placed orders. So you'll see me around here and there. Take care brother!



You shouldn't even be here anymore.

You violated the rules instantly. You took no time to even become an actual member, came in here and did exactly as you pleased with no regard for how this site is run. 

You are a piece of shit that no one here cares about. 

As for the "members" that you claim made an order with you. They will learn eventually. In this case they may have already gotten fukked out of their money, and if they were smart they would throw away the garbage swill your pushing as soon as they get it.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 5, 2017)

No tracking numbers ?????? That makes me feel like this is a one way thing ........ Sent to you and that's it have a nice day .... Naaaaa I'm good


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 6, 2017)

Are you the same Omega who has been associated with two previous labs and didn't know about dry heat sterilization until I pointed you in the right direction???


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 6, 2017)

One day Doc and I are going to retire in Arizona where the heat is dry.....



DocDePanda187123 said:


> Are you the same Omega who has been associated with two previous labs and didn't know about dry heat sterilization until I pointed you in the right direction???


----------



## gh0st (Jul 6, 2017)

Wtf is up with this op^ ? !? !? !

Been a while since i  logged in but is this guy for real?


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 6, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Are you the same Omega who has been associated with two previous labs and didn't know about dry heat sterilization until I pointed you in the right direction???


I believe this is the same one Doc!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 6, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> One day Doc and I are going to retire in Arizona where the heat is dry.....



Dry heat pp tastes different from ass to mouth pp FD...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 6, 2017)

Not going to argue with an expert.....



DocDePanda187123 said:


> Dry heat pp tastes different from ass to mouth pp FD...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 6, 2017)

I clicked on that link it is a virus that sends out dick pics to everyone in your contacts list as you being the sender.


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> I clicked on that link it is a virus that sends out dick pics to everyone in your contacts list as you being the sender.



Cool, something to automate my process.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 6, 2017)

can you spot me 1000 vials of tes & tren...??


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 6, 2017)

Climbing the charts. Number 5 and 6 on google search for scams.

Here


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 6, 2017)

BigSweatyPoop said:


> Climbing the charts. Number 5 and 6 on google search for scams.
> 
> Here


4th result here!
Making them famous!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2017)

Now #2 on Google


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> What makes you think I'm here to scam anyone? I'm here to advertise for my lab. I don't scam. I make WAYYY more money actually selling and having a legitimately successful lab than scamming a couple hundred bucks from some guy on a random board somewhere. Maybe if you took 5 minutes to literally read you would change your mind.



Lmfao words I have actually seen every dude who scammed say before scamming people


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 7, 2017)

Omega Pharma is a scam de scam scam scam. We All see it is a scam de scam scam scam. Dam scam.

Now we are #1 on Google


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lmfao words I have actually seen every dude who scammed say before scamming people


Yeah well if you would just literally read instead of, uhh, figuratively reading you'd change your mind!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2017)

Well..I told him in chat you boys were gonna have a field day with his thread once he put it up.  This SI dba.. ugbb. Can't fool  this board. Not here mang.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2017)

Double post......


----------



## FearThaGear (Jul 7, 2017)

I just saw this on google. Reading this post makes the whole thing make sense though. I just wanted to say that I placed an order with these guys because the listed on another board that I am on. Its has been 10 days ago and still have not received my order and they will not respond to my emails now. At first they told me that it was shipping same day. They refused to send me a tracking number. About 4 days later I emailed because I had not recieved my package and it would be shipped on the 5th. Still no package and have not responded to my email for 2 days.

At least I didn't send alot of money as I did a minimum order but these guys are scammers. I have lost more before. Do want you want but it looks like you guys have already figured it out.

OmegaPharm can kiss my ass


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 7, 2017)

Don't fear the gear. Just don't get scammed


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 7, 2017)

Gear ....... 

What is this amateur hour ?

Say gear one more time mutha fukker I dare you


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Gear .......
> 
> What is this amateur hour ?
> 
> Say gear one more time mutha fukker I dare you



Lol why does that bother u so much? I'd rather hear someone say gear than roids or juice


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol why does that bother u so much? I'd rather hear someone say gear than roids or juice



How about that top definition for starters you see the mentality & ignorance that goes along with that word

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gear


----------



## stonetag (Jul 7, 2017)

"That dude is huge, I wonder how much (gear, roids, juice, steroids, AAS, junk, shit, gym candy,) he is using?"
 Ok Zig, how should I complete this sentence using what you would consider the least offensive word written, or a word you have come up with? If you say gym candy, you are dead to me.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 7, 2017)

Dammit ziggy just when I'm thinking maybe we could be friends you say some shit like this. 


For that reason, I'm out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2017)

That dude is huge. I wonder how much exogenous anabolic androgenic steroids he is on?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 7, 2017)

stonetag said:


> "That dude is huge, I wonder how much (gear, roids, juice, steroids, AAS, junk, shit, gym candy,) he is using?"
> Ok Zig, how should I complete this sentence using what you would consider the least offensive word written, or a word you have come up with? If you say gym candy, you are dead to me.



That dude is huge, I wonder how long he's been lifting weights. Rather than try to discredit the gains acting like oh he just took some gear sat around and boo yuh he got huge. The guys huge, I wonder how much gear he's on <---- Something an ignoramus would say to his gf that obviously wants the big guys cock

Talking about steroids like it should be classified in the same category as a jock strap gloves knee wraps weight belt "you know it's just all part of the gym gear" everybody's using it. 

View attachment 4138


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2017)

Gear gear gear gear gear gear gear gay gear gear gear gear gear gear


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Gear gear gear gear gear gear gear gay gear gear gear gear gear gear



Call it whatever you want X you've earned it


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Call it whatever you want X you've earned it



Courtney Love? Put up one of her vids man. You would know her best.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Call it whatever you want X you've earned it



I slipped a gay in there did u notice?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 7, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Courtney Love? Put up one of her vids man. You would know her best.




******NSFW*****Nudity****You will see Courtney Loves tits if you click this


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 7, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> ******NSFW*****Nudity****You will see Courtney Loves tits if you click this



Wasn't even click bait.

Can confirm. Saw boobies.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 7, 2017)

Mr. Omega, do u currently have a Groupon offer?


----------



## Mythos (Jul 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> ******NSFW*****Nudity****You will see Courtney Loves tits if you click this



Those were surprisingly nice.. Not sure what i was expecting there but i was pleasantly surprised


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 8, 2017)

Mythos said:


> Those were surprisingly nice.. Not sure what i was expecting there but i was pleasantly surprised


Me too lol. She looks so dirty but damn...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 8, 2017)

Naps Gear ......


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 8, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Courtney Love? Put up one of her vids man. You would know her best.



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/24319-What-Are-You-Listening-To/page8


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 22, 2020)

i totally agree with you GIBSONATOR  





Gibsonator said:


> lost me at bitcoin


----------

